# Australian mouse & rat forum?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

For those of you who may be members-

Can US people join that forum? And if so, how long does it take to be accepted? I've been waiting about 3ish days.

Its the only rat forum I can find that allows breeding discussion... I want to start breeding rats on a very small scale, and I dislike getting information about breeding rats from snake sites..


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

There is the Australian Rat and mouse forum which is for breeders only really. Not really suitable for pet owners and yes anybody can join it. There are quite a few rat breeders from the US who you see on it. But its not nearly on the scale of this particular forum.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I joined already... it seems suitable to pet owners or breeders to me..


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

It really doesnt cater for people who have mice purely as pets. But then theres nothing to stop you joining it.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems to... but either way, I breed mice and I'll soon be breeding rats as well. Which is my reason for joining there... There are no other forums besides snake forums that allow discussion of rat breeding.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to chip in that I stumbled across this forum & found their color/varieties thread. I thought Australia didn't have any interesting colors! Their brindles look very nice.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

They don't advertise any mice shows on that forum. It is really annoying and rather silly actually.


----------

